# Hello from Massachusetts!



## musicboyy (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi there...my name is Dan! I have been reading these forums for years and finally decided to officially join.


----------



## starise (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi Dan. Welcome!


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi Dan!


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 22, 2018)

musicboyy said:


> Hi there...my name is Dan! I have been reading these forums for years and finally decided to officially join.


Hey Dan! Where are you in MA? I'm in Boston... Cheers.


----------



## musicboyy (Aug 23, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> Hey Dan! Where are you in MA? I'm in Boston... Cheers.


Hi! I'm up in Chelmsford...


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 23, 2018)

Everything I know about Massachusetts I learned from this song.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 23, 2018)

Welcome. Although I have lived in LA since 1972, I am from Winthrop.


----------



## Wall Art Music (Oct 17, 2018)

musicboyy said:


> Hi! I'm up in Chelmsford...


Hey. I'm from the forgtten, but less trafficy, side of the state. I'm in western MA, town of Northampton.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Oct 17, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## musicboyy (Oct 24, 2018)

Wall Art Music said:


> Hey. I'm from the forgtten, but less trafficy, side of the state. I'm in western MA, town of Northampton.


Hey! I went to school at UMASS Amherst (long ago...  )...I love it out there!


----------



## Wall Art Music (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice! I went to UMass, Amherst too. Yeah, this area's not too bad. I like it. Where are you living now?


----------



## Wall Art Music (Oct 24, 2018)

Oh wait.... never mind.. Chelmsford. There it is.


----------

